# Circuito para hacer un ozonizador de agua



## eagc1980 (Jul 13, 2014)

buenos dias amigos espero que esten bien, les escribo para que me colaboren con la elaboracion de un circuito de un ozono para agua ya que el que esta en casa la tarjeta se quemo de tal manera que no se puede reparar y comprar un reemplazo aqui en venezuela es muy costoso espero que puedan enviarme algun circuito para elaborar la pcb. ...


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jul 13, 2014)

Hola básicamente un ozonizador de agua es un elevador de tensión.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 13, 2014)

En verdad no se si se puede ozonizar directamente el agua , o si se ozoniza el aire , y éste es absorbido 

Fijate por aqui :

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/busqueda.htm?cx=partner-pub-2315955773772045%3A8229477962&cof=FORID%3A10&ie=ISO-8859-1&q=ozonizador&siteurl=www.forosdeelectronica.com%2Fsearch.php%3Fsearchid%3D1012482&ref=www.forosdeelectronica.com%2Fsearch.php%3Fsearchid%3D1012480&ss=4320j2449408j10


----------



## solaris8 (Jul 13, 2014)

si trabaja como en un jacuzzy, el ozono se inyecta en el agua


----------



## dearlana (Jul 13, 2014)

eagc1980 dijo:


> buenos dias amigos espero que esten bien, les escribo para que me colaboren con la elaboracion de un circuito de un ozono para agua ya que el que esta en casa la tarjeta se quemo de tal manera que no se puede reparar y comprar un reemplazo aqui en venezuela es muy costoso espero que puedan enviarme algun circuito para elaborar la pcb. ...



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hola eagc1980:

Hazte un multiplicador de tensión como este.

Los diodos son 1N4007.

Los condensadores son de 0,1 Microfaradios 400 Voltios No polarizados.

Aprovecha las puntas y los aros metálicos del ozonizador viejo.

Puedes ponerle más etapas al multiplicador hasta obtener 10000 Voltios CC o más.

Entre el 1 y el 2 conectas los 220 V. AC.

Entre el 1 y el 4 obtienes la MAT.

Ten precaución con las altas tensiones en juego.

¡Suerte!.


----------



## dmc (Jul 14, 2014)

Podes, por favor subir una fotografía del equipo y de la placa para darnos una idea de la potencia que se maneja.


----------

